# WANTED: Photos of West Branch fish...



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Im working on putting together a photo album of fish caught out of west branch reservoir for Cops and Bobbers June 14th. The idea is so the kids can see what kind of fish are in the lake. If you have a photo or two of a west branch fish and would like to share I would appreciate it. Dont matter if its one fish or a stringer full. Ill take what you have to offer. You can either post them here or PM me for an email address. Thanks

RedJada


----------



## Bassin' Fool (Jul 29, 2010)

Search for West Branch Bait and Tackle on Facebook if you or someone you know has a profile. They have plenty of pics.


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

RedJada said:


> Im working on putting together a photo album of fish caught out of west branch reservoir for Cops and Bobbers June 14th. The idea is so the kids can see what kind of fish are in the lake. If you have a photo or two of a west branch fish and would like to share I would appreciate it. Dont matter if its one fish or a stringer full. Ill take what you have to offer. You can either post them here or PM me for an email address. Thanks
> 
> RedJada


A fish I just released on 5/30 was posted by Julie on today on the MJK Facebook site.


----------



## dpattarcher (Jun 3, 2014)




----------



## dpattarcher (Jun 3, 2014)

2.5lb smallmouth


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

I'll have a few pics on friday redjada.come down in the morning and get them.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Think I could go to this event? Im a year over 15.


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

My fishing partner Dave (bassbme) caught this while bass fishing a few weeks ago. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TAB (Oct 20, 2013)

these are grainy not good quality from a video though..


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks guys, keep'em coming.


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> Think I could go to this event? Im a year over 15.


 Sorry Jonny, 15 and under. But you could and volunteer to help out some where. Contact ranger Julie if your interested in that.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/picture.php?albumid=3397&pictureid=17937


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

51 pound flattie caught from shore while walleye fishing a few years back, I can have one of the park Rangers verify it. Big supprise.


----------



## rodbender2014 (May 18, 2014)




----------



## Deep Trouble (Jul 8, 2010)

Here are a few.


----------



## fedora4me (May 31, 2014)

My wife caught this big girl last year and we released her after the photo. Tell the kids good luck and bring a big pole 

(thumbnail looks awful!)


----------



## fedora4me (May 31, 2014)

Me attempting to catch up with her PB flathead.


----------



## fedora4me (May 31, 2014)

Last night


----------



## General (Oct 28, 2009)

34" northern caught in Jay lake

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dpattarcher (Jun 3, 2014)

2 different fish off the same tree 10 minutes apart. June of last year.


----------



## ifishdaily (Jun 4, 2014)

wheres this lake at could someone give me an address or general area


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

ifishdaily said:


> wheres this lake at could someone give me an address or general area


 ifishdaily, http://parks.ohiodnr.gov/westbranch


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Man this is great! Would like to see more bass, gills, etc... but awesome stuff everyone. Keep'em coming.

Thanks


----------



## rangerjulie (Apr 12, 2011)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> Think I could go to this event? Im a year over 15.


Jonny,

You can certainly volunteer and help out other kids! If you want to do that send me an email at [email protected].

Thanks,

RangerJulie


----------



## rangerjulie (Apr 12, 2011)

fedora4me said:


> My wife caught this big girl last year and we released her after the photo. Tell the kids good luck and bring a big pole
> 
> (thumbnail looks awful!)


My gosh!! What a monster!

RangerJulie


----------



## eyetroller24 (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## rangerjulie (Apr 12, 2011)

Patrick,

Here's a couple from the lake. I could email you some more tomorrow. Also, go the the MJ Kirwan Facebook page and look under the photos. I'm sure there's a lot there that have been posted over the years.

RJ


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

rangerjulie said:


> My gosh!! What a monster!
> 
> RangerJulie


Thanks. Unfortunately my husband did not catch the title of this thread before he posted. That one was caught at Mosquito....


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

rangerjulie said:


> Patrick,
> 
> Here's a couple from the lake. I could email you some more tomorrow. Also, go the the MJ Kirwan Facebook page and look under the photos. I'm sure there's a lot there that have been posted over the years.
> 
> RJ


 Thanks Julie, go ahead and email what you have. I will look at the FB page later today.


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

How long do we have to post pics? My day got a 27 3/4 eye there last summer, but I'll have to jump through a few hoops to get it. Not having the ogf phone app makes it a pain for me to post pics


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

ballast said:


> How long do we have to post pics? My day got a 27 3/4 eye there last summer, but I'll have to jump through a few hoops to get it. Not having the ogf phone app makes it a pain for me to post pics


 I can take photos for about another week and still have time to put the photo album together.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

rangerjulie said:


> Jonny,
> 
> You can certainly volunteer and help out other kids! If you want to do that send me an email at [email protected].
> 
> ...


Thanks, but I was mainly interesting in just going for a good time.


----------



## RedCanoe59 (Apr 9, 2009)

The hybrid that is my profile pic is a west branch fish. It shoulda been a state record


----------



## Crg2 (Mar 14, 2014)

I may be able to get ahold of the state record striper that could be put on display pm mr


----------



## esox72 (Jul 25, 2005)

My first nice muskie from the Branch circa May, 1991. Was 34.2 pounds. The first and only one I've ever kept.


----------



## gnk81 (Jun 21, 2011)

Here is a couple we caught last year...

Sent from my ADR6300 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Big thanks for the photos everyone. I have to get these printed out and into the album. Lots of great photos here. Thanks again.


----------

